# Clyde says MerryMerry!



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Merry Christmas Mr. Clyde!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Merry Christmas to Clyde and your family!! Glad to see he is enjoying life


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Merry Christmas to Clyde! No sweeter present than the joy he's wearing


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Bless you Clyde. Love your morning roll


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS Clyde....there's nothing quite like a good roll!!!


Pete & Woody


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Merry Christmas Clyde! Keep rollin buddy!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Looking good, Clyde! Merry Christmas!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Merry Christmas sweet Clyde! So glad he woke up happy this morning!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Have a fabulous Christmas, Clyde! You're a sweetie pie!!!!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Merry Christmas, Clyde! Did your husband make it home?


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas, Clyde! You are so beautiful.


----------



## walter1956 (Feb 15, 2013)

Merry Christmas to the both of you !!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

KeaColorado said:


> Merry Christmas, Clyde! Did your husband make it home?



He will be home just before midnight! My greatest gift this year is that Clyde is still here and enjoying life! His prognosis was he wouldn't see Thanksgiving, JOY JOY JOY!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Merry Christmas to Clyde. He makes me happy. (In fact, my first thought when I saw his photos was, "He's so beautiful". It often is.) And Merry Christmas to you, too, GoldenMum. You raised a good boy!

Hugs,
*NewfieMom*


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

I love his face! MERRY CHRISTMAS CLYDE!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry I didn't see this until now-Merry Christmas to Clyde and you all. 

Clyde looks great, really good to see him enjoying a good roll.

Hope your husband made it home safely, enjoy your time with him.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

How did I miss Clyde's Christmas picture -- Sweet Clyde.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Merry Merry right back at you, Clyde. Rolling is good, it stretches the body and frees the spirit, Roll away, we are right with you.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Happy new year Clyde!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Happy new year Clyde 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

How did I miss this?? (Oh, I was away, that's right).

Well, Merry Belated Christmas, Clyde! So happy to know you are feeling better!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just stopped in to say Hi to Clyde and to wish you all a Happy New Year that is full of many rides to enjoy!


----------

